

Show HN: Realtime UI Application Customization Framework for IOS - fatihdonmez
http://mofram.com

======
friction
It's a strange approach to ui customization. Should check it out.

------
sdogruyol
Sounds interesting. Really want to give a shot.

------
tarituor
interesting idea

